# Laura Geller baked brightness msf-a-likes?



## pugmommy7 (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/sectio...egoryId=C14907
 i am having palpitations!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 7, 2006)

The first one the left looks nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *kinda lookes like petticoat*


----------



## poddygirl (Sep 7, 2006)

I have the LG Bronze & Brighten and really like it. It is definitely very MSF-like (same 24 hour baking process in Italy etc etc). Great news that she has brought out 2 different ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She sells her products on QVC too ...


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow for $28!! I always thought her brand of make up was kind of expensive for the quality, I guess she is trying to raise the bar. Im going to have to run to Sephora on my lunch break and try the Bronze N brighten!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 7, 2006)

they look yummy! =P


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting! I'm really liking the blush ones...


----------



## ette (Sep 10, 2006)

Oooh I was about to post these LOL!!


----------



## Kim. (Sep 10, 2006)

I was just looking at those today they look pretty good.


----------



## aziza (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_Wow for $28!! I always thought her brand of make up was kind of expensive for the quality, I guess she is trying to raise the bar. Im going to have to run to Sephora on my lunch break and try the Bronze N brighten!_

 
Did you get to try it? How did you like it?


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 14, 2006)

Naw Not yet, I was so excited when it came out but I havent had time to go! Aargh! so I was hoping someone would have tried it by now too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 saw it on QVC Monday it looked pretty average. I'll go be the guinnie pig (second time I tried to spell that today) and let yall  know whats up


----------



## Shawna (Sep 14, 2006)

Psst,  it's guinea and please let us know.   I have to order them because I don't have a Sephora near me.  I need to know how they are first


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 14, 2006)

i won the pink grapefruit one on ebay, should get here tomorrow or saturday (i hope, they shipped monday)- so as soon as it gets here, i'll take pics and tell you how i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looked like what i wanted porcelain pink to be, or possibly even pleasureflush- that peachy pinky creamy color..


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 14, 2006)

*These look really nice...I'll be getting one (or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...*

*Thanks for posting this, Pugmommy!*


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 17, 2006)

how funny! i *just* bought this:
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C14908
yesterday! it's reallllllly nice! i tested it in the store and loved it. they _are_ MSF'y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and quite pigmented.. methinks i'm going to go back for the trio as i'm quite in love with the set i bought


----------



## danabanayna (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_how funny! i *just* bought this:
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C14908
yesterday! it's reallllllly nice! i tested it in the store and loved it. they are MSF'y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and quite pigmented.. methinks i'm going to go back for the trio as i'm quite in love with the set i bought 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bummer...they are sold out...I would have bought one with your glowing recommendation!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 17, 2006)

^ awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. hopefully they'll restock soon soo u can get one..


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 17, 2006)

I went into the store near me and they didnt have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the recs Juneplum! Im surprised they are sold out already!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 21, 2006)

Anyone else try this yet?


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes! I got Pink Grapefruit and I'm in love- it's much more pigmented than any of my MSFs- and it's not glittery, it's truly just shimmery. It's a gorgeous nude pink- brightens my whole complexion up. I'm getting berry next, I even sold my Petticoat MSF because I realized it was just glitter on me, and I like these much better.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 21, 2006)

WOW! Thanks!


----------



## Caderas (Sep 24, 2006)

i've got the balance and brighten, bronze and brighten, and the berry blush and brighten along with the ethereal rose blush that came in this kit...

http://www.qvc.com/asp/frameset.asp?...&opod=on&qic=y

laura gellar has really great brushes and her face products and powders are wonderful.  i'm really eyeing that pink grapefruit blush!  looks great.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 28, 2006)

Just ordered Bronze-N-Brighten today, yay!!!!!! Im so excited!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 28, 2006)

i got one of those a while ago when they first came out
they were preety average
not very shimmery like the msf's more matte then anything
i never really used it so it went in the trash


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 28, 2006)

Gasp!! in the trash! Dont tell me they suck now! ha ha oh well. I guess I'll see for myself. I tried shooting star and it looked like my skin was outlined in glitter! ha ha. I called in to the customer service for discontinued products looking for Metal Rock I pray that they find it I think it will suit me better than Shooting Star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If the LG sux I can swap it or send it back


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 29, 2006)

Yesterday I received the blush and brighten in berry and golden apricot and I love them!

I put berry alongside of petticoat and they look almost identical.  

I love them so much that I placed an order now for pink grapefruit!

Oh, they come in a pretty case as well.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_Gasp!! in the trash! Dont tell me they suck now! ha ha oh well. I guess I'll see for myself. I tried shooting star and it looked like my skin was outlined in glitter! ha ha. I called in to the customer service for discontinued products looking for Metal Rock I pray that they find it I think it will suit me better than Shooting Star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If the LG sux I can swap it or send it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

but like i said that was the older version of the Laura Gellar bake and brighten it was even in a different style case so for all i know now it could be a completely different product. 

But thats just what happened with the old one i had.


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 2, 2006)

I have an older LG Bronze and Brighten and find the new forumlations to be quite different - softer (if that makes sense) and much more MSF-like. The older versions came in a flip top compact and the newer ones have a screw-off top which has a small mirror on the inside. I use the Balance and Brighten *all* the time!


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 15, 2007)

bump! anyone else tried these? very tempting they look beautiful


----------



## frocher (Dec 15, 2007)

.....


----------



## dreamqueen (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Yes, I have the first three, and am considering buying Roseberry too.  They are more blush-like than msfs.  More pigmented and less shimmery.  I highly recommend these, they are fab._

 

Roseberry is just gorgeous and has tons of color payoff.  It is my fav. out of all of them!


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 16, 2007)

thats great, thank you. anyone tried the golden apricot?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




which MSF sare like which laura gellers blush n brightens?


----------



## frocher (Dec 16, 2007)

.......


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 16, 2007)

Love 'em Love 'em Love 'em!! They're AWESOME! Colour pay-off is extremely excellent!! 

I've recently added Golden Apricot, Pink Grapefruit and Berry to my MAC MSF collection [Thanks to Love Always Ivy for the LG CP!!]. Oh mama! I'm still waiting for my Roseberry to arrive... and a few days ago, Love Always Ivy told me there's a new shade that came out with Roseberry, which is called Sunswept. MAJOR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! 

BACK-UP MANIA, baby!! hahaha Once again, LOVE 'EM!

Here are the swatches on arm. Hope they'll help!!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 16, 2007)

yay! im glad you love them! i cant wait to pick up sunswept and rose berry for myself. my stupid sephora still doesnt have them im so upset.


----------



## mariecinder (Dec 17, 2007)

These are in my basket for my next Sephora order!

So to the ladies that have them, what type of brush do you use to apply them?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 17, 2007)

i use the sephora stipling brush (#44)


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 18, 2007)

I use *The Body Shop's Face/Body brush* to apply my precioussssss LG baked Blush goodies! The Body Shop's Blush brush is quite small so it 'streaks' a thick line on my face instead of the 'natural' blush look I'm after.

They are OH-SO-SOFT brushes!! The face brushes, that is...


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 21, 2007)

So I received my Roseberry yesterday. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!

You have to see it in person to see how GORGEOUS the Roseberry blush shade is!! (That may be the reason why its sold out....?)









(There's no gold veining in it. The "dark" arc/moon on top of the blush is just the shadow of the flip-top cover)


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish I had gotten Roseberry instead of Golden Apricot!


----------



## Toya (Jan 29, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Laura Geller's Blush n' Brighten ... I'm actually a fan of all the 'n Brighten products.  I have them all, I think - Balance 'n Brighten, Bronze 'n Brighten, and the Blush 'n Brighten in Roseberry, Pink Grapefruit, Golden Apricot and Berry.  For me, they're much better to use as blushes than MSFs - I've found that the majority of the MSFs only give me a glow, rather than true color (with the exception of Light Flush).


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 8, 2008)

what color of laura geller look like light flush? i love it and would love to see the lg version?


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Mar 8, 2008)

Pink Grapefruit, maybe?


----------



## astronaut (Mar 8, 2008)

I have Golden Apricot and Pink Grapefruit. I really like them! They are beautiful! I kind of want Roseberry now from those swatches!


----------



## user79 (Mar 8, 2008)

They look really pretty!!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 8, 2008)

Has anyone noticed how bootleg the Laura Geller site looks? It's a completely cheap mess. And the Bn'B compacts are $35! WTF. They are $28 at Sephora.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 8, 2008)

Well from the swatches above I'm gonna buy Roseberry, really like it.


----------



## frocher (Mar 23, 2008)

........


----------



## astronaut (Mar 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Roseberry is gorgeous ladies.  Has anyone tried the new color?  The name has "Honey" in it.  It's not up on the Sephora website yet._

 
Awesome. How does it look like?


----------



## frocher (Mar 23, 2008)

.......


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 24, 2008)

^^ I would also like to know this! Anyone?


----------



## frocher (Mar 24, 2008)

.........


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

They look more pigmented than the MSFs!


----------



## frocher (Mar 25, 2008)

.......


----------



## mae13 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_They look more pigmented than the MSFs!_

 
They are. They're actually like what I was expecting the Beauty Powder Blushes to be - a shimmery but highly pigmented blush. Other than Ethereal Rose, I would have a hard time using any of them as a highlighter.

I have Berry, Roseberry, Ethereal Rose and Pink Grapefruit and I love them all. (They have a really cute set at Sephora which has both Roseberry and Ethereal Rose, as well as a powder, mineralized e/s, mascara and primer - all for about the price of the two blushes.)


----------



## frocher (Mar 28, 2008)

_......_


----------

